# Replacement Carbon Monoxide Detector



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The Atwood 900-0143 in our 2013 250RS appears to be dead. It give a constant beep every few minutes even with new batteries. In searching for a replacement, I only found one listing which was on Amazon. The image states right on the package that the replacement date is 84 months. We have owned it the trailer for 85 months. It also appears that they are no longer made.

I'm looking for recomendations for a replacement model. I would really like to find one that either has the same hole pattern or will completely cover the hole pattern.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I was looking at that one and the one below. I refuse to buy a brand that I have never heard of before. I also want one where the batteries are accessible from the front.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000OCSAUQ/?coliid=I2XC3YNKMWUPSV&colid=J74883GDUHIO&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I think I found a cheap and easy solution. It's a 6.5" diameter by 1/8" thick plywood disc at Michael's crafts for $1.29. https://www.michaels.com/artminds-wood-circle/10327857.html. I was looking for a plate of some sort to attach to the wall to hide the old screw holes. I purchased the one that Robert and I were discussing from Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/First-Alert-Monoxide-Operated-Detector/dp/B0039QEV4S/ref=sr_1_7?dchild=1&keywords=atwood%20rv%20carbon%20monoxide%20detector&qid=1590971731&sr=8-7&tag=vs-auto-convert-amazon-20 I'm going to spray paint it white and mount the new smoke detector to it with the screws just going though it into the wall.










The old CO detector was attached to the wall using a shroud. This is the shroud on top of the disc for size. It's just large enough to cover the old hole pattern easily.










This is how they would look together prior to paint.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

In our area Michael's along with most other businesses are still shut down due to the plague. Has to do an on-line order and curb side pickup.


----------



## ronaldos (Jun 27, 2021)

I recommend MTI Industries 35-742-BL RV LP/CO alarm, fast delivery and easy installation. Since we have it, not a single false alarm, it all does exactly what I wanted.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

No complaints with the one we bought so far. This is the second season in use.


----------



## natalie21 (May 29, 2020)

I used this MTI Industries’ 35-742-BL Dual RV LP/CO Alarm and it's an excellent choice. I can install easily. This device can detect both gas leaks and CO gas at the same time. It has a plug-in 12V power source, so I won’t ever need to replace any dead batteries. Besides that, this product can withstand the rugged environment of an RV and function at any temperature between 40 F and 158 F. Therefore, I feel fine when I travel.


----------



## ronaldos (Jun 27, 2021)

Since we have MTI Industries 35-742-BL RV LP/CO alarm, there has not been a single false alarm.


----------



## tomhank (Nov 5, 2021)

Because it comes with two units, I ordered this RV carbon monoxide detector replacement device to replace my old one. Despite my low expectations while testing this CO detector, it pleasantly surprised me with many of its dependable features.


----------



## tomhank (Nov 5, 2021)

tomhank said:


> Because it comes with two units, I ordered this RV carbon monoxide detector replacement device to replace my old one. Despite my low expectations while testing this CO detector, it pleasantly surprised me with many of its dependable features.


Another advantage I appreciated was the device's detection rate. One of the units was placed on top of a coal-fired barbecue. After cooking a few meals, I assumed the heat from the coal had dissipated. However, after I turned it on after cooking, the CO detector device nearly immediately went to work.


----------



## clark261 (12 mo ago)

An RV carbon monoxide alarm typically lasts five to seven years. You would need to replace the batteries in your battery-operated RV carbon monoxide detector once a year to make sure it continues to function properly. The carbon monoxide detector in your RV should be replaced after five years because after that point, its functionality is very much in question.


----------

